#ubuntu-dz 2010-11-08
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-dz 2010-11-09
<rohff> Bisoir a tous
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<rohff> Bonsoir a tous
#ubuntu-dz 2010-11-13
<rohff> bonsoir a tous
#ubuntu-dz 2010-11-14
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-dz 2011-11-07
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-dz 2011-11-10
<MrCroosty> hi all
 * MrCroosty est tout seul
#ubuntu-dz 2011-11-11
<Rohff94> Off, slt
<Off> salut
#ubuntu-dz 2012-11-07
<obounaim> Salam Alaikom
<web4dz> <obounaim>  wa3likom salam :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-11-08
<obounaim> Salam alaikom
<web4dz> wa3liko msalam obounaim
#ubuntu-dz 2012-11-11
<chobo_islah> hi guys
<chobo_islah> is anyone here
<web4dz> hi
<chobo_islah> how are you ???
<web4dz> fine :)
#ubuntu-dz 2013-11-07
<glad> hi guys i have no sound on edubuntu 13.04 can any one help me plz
#ubuntu-dz 2014-11-09
<ino> archlinux the rolling lakhra, systemd 15 days in testing https://projects.archlinux.org/svntogit/packages.git/log/trunk?h=packages/systemd
#ubuntu-dz 2016-11-07
<DPmDfcPTPRxHxEoC> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/23561, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
#ubuntu-dz 2017-11-09
<malek22> يا شباب خوكم ليبي واحل وحلة قوية بالله ساعدونا
<malek22> يقولك الجيري اللي ما فيها صنة واحد عربي ^_^
